# Game #47: Charlotte Bobcats (21-22) @ Phoenix Suns (26-20) - 1/26



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Tuesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 115-124 @ Utah Jazz*












*Phoenix Suns (26-20) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














*Charlotte Bobcats (21-22)

Starters: 





































PG Raymond Felton | SG Stephen Jackson | SF Gerald Wallace | PF Doris Diaw | C Nazr Mohammed 
* 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OHS***!*
[default advisory until Suns start winning some games]​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

47-41, Suns 4:17 left in the 2nd. Just started watching.

Lopez has 12 pts, and Dragic with 8 pts. 

Amare 3 fouls


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Frye playing well. Actually showing signs of life inside as well as knocking outside shots too. Has 15 pts.

Then of course after saying that he misses misses an easy one inside after Dudley made a nice hustle play.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

54-48, Suns at the half.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash drills a 3. His first pts of the game. 0-7 before that and has 7 assists.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Nash has 2 more in a row now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare with a huge rebound after Bobcats missed some easy shots inside.


Then Nash drove it inside and hooked it in.

98-95, Suns under a min.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Captain Jack nails a 3 with 19 secs left to tie it at 98.


Suns take a bad shot at the buzzer.

OT.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Bobcats defense in this OT has been fantastic. Suns not so much.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I didn't think we were going to have a chance in this game after the referee DQ'ed Wallace because he let Nash grab him around the waist. I guess we have to thank the Suns for turning the ball over so much or we'd have no chance


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yep. They've been constantly pressuring the Suns.

And it's been without Wallace too, which is sad. edit: Yeah, that call on him was awful.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Welp. This team's done. It's not good basketball to watch either. Only enjoyable parts are the young guys; Dragic, Lopez, Dudley, Clark (when he gets in).

Hate to say it but Amare does need to go. I'm not sure if I care what it's for either. Then start Clark.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Ugh. Blow it up >_>


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's time to rebuild.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I wanted that for 2 yrs. 

We can also thank Kerr and Sarver for that ******* Kurt Thomas trade that left us with no 2010 pick. They could've waited til midseason to avoid tax instead of letting Presti bend em over backwards.


Anyway, I think Amare ends up in NJ for a combo of Yi, Lee or T-Williams, Simmons and 2 1sts. Won't be their pick this yr.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Why do you think that Amare will end up in NJ?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Not only are rumors picking up steam as of late for them, it also seems like most logical of the teams rumored. They also have 5 1sts (their own and GS and Dallas) in next 2 yrs. Amare's also come out and said how he likes NJ and their pieces.

I just hope Kerr holds out for certain pick protections that favor us and Terrence Williams (not Lee).


I should also say, I'd probably prefer few other deals but those are unlikely to happen.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We only need to trade one player and his name is Jason Richardson. Oh yeah, and great coaching by Gentry tonight. Hmmm.... we're up by 3 with 30 seconds left, and all we need to do is score to win the game, lets take out our best offensive player and put in our worst who played a total of 13 minutes and none after 6min left in the THIRD QUARTER and see what happens. This just reeks of Dumbleavy but this time he's our coach.

I honestly think Richardson is working against the team. He gets humiliated on a nightly basis on defense, turns in crappy games that cost the team a win ever 2 out of 3 games, and NEVER drives to the hoop. This is like the SG version of the Shaq trade.


----------

